# 1st Handgun



## TheHoud1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi All! 
I am new to the forum and am just getting into handguns. I am looking to buy my first handgun and would like some suggestions. This will mostly be a range gun but will double as home defense. I belong to a gun range where I shoot rifles (mostly .22LR), but have shot a few handguns with other members and really loved it. I decided I would like to start my collection and am looking for advice. I am thinking 9mm due to the price of ammunition. I realize that .22 is much cheaper to shoot, but I would like something bigger for the home defense aspect. I would also prefer semi-automatic. My biggest concern is budget. I would like to be as cost efficient as possible. In all I would like a less expensive semi-automatic in 9mm that I can put a lot of rounds through reliably. Any comments are appreciated, and thanks in advance! I look forward to any advice you have!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

What is your budget? "Cost efficient" to some might be $1000, to others $100.

Are you wanting new, or is used ok?

9mm is probably a good caliber choice for you.


----------



## TheHoud1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I would really like the gun to be under $500. As far as new or used I don't really have a preference. As long as it is in good condition and is a quality gun, I will be happy.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

TheHoud1 said:


> I would really like the gun to be under $500. As far as new or used I don't really have a preference. As long as it is in good condition and is a quality gun, I will be happy.


Look at CZs.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Your budget of under $500 opens up a lot of choices. If you are willing to do some shopping, you can find Glocks, Springfield XD's, and S&W M&P's in your price range (although tax might push the price to just over $500). I think you can also find Beretta 92's in this range as well.

If however you want to stay as low as you can go and still get something decent, then you might look at the Ruger SR9, which can be ordered for just over $400. The Stoeger Cougar and the Steyr MA1 can be found in my area new for right at $400. 

Even lower is the Taurus 24/7 for about $360, and the S&W Sigma for around $349. Both are good performers, but of course are not in the same league as the more expensive handguns.

Personally, I would not spend less than $400 if I were needing something that will be used for possible defense. The Sigma and 24/7 are fine range guns and are cost-efficient, but I think the Ruger SR9 would be the cheapest I would go for a defense gun.

Let us know what you get....


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Add the Sig Pro 2022 to the list of handguns in your price range to check out.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

500 is a real good budget to work with, ands a 9mm is a great round and easier to find ammo for than a lot of other calibers.


----------



## JolietJake (Aug 31, 2009)

I just bought an M&P but I really liked the Baretta PX4. It might end up being my next purchase.


----------

